# Crate Size



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

After all the potty issues I have decided to crate train Grady. I have a crate now but I know it is too big for him and inorder to have him crate trained he needs on esmall enough so he can just turn around. Is this correct? What are the measurments I should look for when buying a crate for him. He is quite small so I am looking for a small crate. He is only about 4 lbs and almost 10 months old so I dont expect him to get much bigger.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie has a 24" crate and is 4.5-5 lbs range. This is the one that I havehttp://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/...u=0&catid=3. I probably could have and you could get the 22" one. I got it at Petsmart.

Here is a pic of her in it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I used the smallest metal crate that is made when I crate trained our Snuggles. If comes with a pan at the bottom that can be taken out and cleaned. The puppies have full visability while they are in there. I really did not want to put her in a crate since whe was so small but it worked very well and we did not have many accidents by doing it that way.

I believe the crate measured 24x18. There is plenty of room for them to lie down, turn around, stand up, and sleep. Snuggles loved being in her crate and so did our "late" Angel too.

I hope that this helps you in making your decision. 

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Maggie has a 24" crate and is 4.5-5 lbs range. This is the one that I havehttp://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/...u=0&catid=3. I probably could have and you could get the 22" one. I got it at Petsmart.
> 
> Here is a pic of her in it.
> 
> ...


Actually, we started out with the smaller one--I don't think the Midwest brand or standard x-small one is 22" I think it was more like 18", or maybe it was 22", anyway, it was too small. He couldn't stretch out when he tried to lay width wise.

You're best bet is the 24". It should come with a divider panel inside so you can make it smaller and then adjust it if he gets bigger--there is still time for him to do some growing. Good luck!!

BTW, petedge.com has good prices on them. I've found Petco and Petsmart to be the most expensive for crates unless you get them on sale--and even the sale price can be high. Try doing a google search and you can find some **** bargains.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the one that we are using for Moxie. 22" Life Stages Folding Cage
http://www.drsfostersmith.com had the least expensive and it does have a tray. Moxie is only 4 pounds, so it's fine for him.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Walmart sells one for about $39, and its the one for dogs under 20lbs which is the small crate. It has a side door and front door, and a cage divider to make the crate as small as u want it. Clifford loves his and will be perfect for him all the way into adult hood. So, if u have a walmart around thats where I would go. Petsmarts and the online ones are higher priced, and I don't see any difference. Mine collapses so you can travel with it too. Good Luck


----------

